Ask HN: Is there a directory that lets you find nonprofits that you can support? - fairpx
======
dozzie
Yes, for example here:
[http://www.finanse.mf.gov.pl/pp/wyszukiwarki/wyszukiwarka-
op...](http://www.finanse.mf.gov.pl/pp/wyszukiwarki/wyszukiwarka-opp)

